# Behold: The power of baby oil!!!



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

very nice - it is also a cheap alternative to face makeup at shows and it comes of easily at the end of the day


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ooh ooh, my turn! I LOVE baby oil. Here's the results I had simply with brushing and baby oil:










Kiki your horse is beautiful by the way!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Kiki, your horse is beautiful, how old is he? Also, don't mean to be dense, but did you put the baby oil on his mane or just the muzzle?  Thanks

JR, your horse is beautiful too. Did you put the oil on the whole body? Not planning on riding bareback are you (hehe)?:wink:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Walkamile said:


> Kiki, your horse is beautiful, how old is he? Also, don't mean to be dense, but did you put the baby oil on his mane or just the muzzle?  Thanks
> 
> JR, your horse is beautiful too. Did you put the oil on the whole body? Not planning on riding bareback are you (hehe)?:wink:


Thanks Walkamile, I think she is too.  I just put it in her mane. I'm pretty sure that's what Kiki meant as well ... :wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks JR, I hated the thought that your horses wonderful shine might be from baby oil :lol:.


----------



## ElDorado (Nov 14, 2008)

Be careful how often you use it though because it can dry out the hair. It works great for getting out burrs and bad knots. The oily hair will attract alot of dust and dirt also.


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

WOOW! beautiful horses yall got!!!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

ElDorado said:


> The oily hair will attract alot of dust and dirt also.


 LOL, mine would a mess in 2 minutes from rolling.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL yeah I just used it in her mane. Last time her mane got really bad, because she wouldnt stand to have her mane brushed usually so Crackrider took to it with the sisccors and it looked like a realy bad clip job. But this is awesome!!
Delta is a 17 yr old ex-racehorse who we really know very little about. Her owner bought her five years ago after he found her abandoned in a dustbowl beside the highway and tracked down her owner who had hacked off to england and just left her and she was bought for like $300. She has been abused and used to be very head shy but has improved no end. She's a very complex horse and you can always tell her brain is whirring along where Dana.....she's like me sometimes. Wheel spinning but the hamster's dead.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I use it for shows or once in awhile for a good photo op but like ElDorado said it will dry out the hair and if you apply it alot adn leave it on it can start to lighten the hair too.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

YAY for baby oil! Today I was out grooming my horse. She had the 2 hugest knots in her mane and I thought I was going to have to cut them out. Then I remembered reading this thread a couple of days ago and I put some baby oil on the knots. Now she still has her longish mane and no more knots.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yaaay!!! World revolution of baby oil!!!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh wow i cant wait to try this out!!
It looks great


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


>


Talk about a shine! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It's a great way to get a nice shine!!  Esp. for shows.


----------



## hunterjumpergirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Your horses look amazing! I never thought baby oil would work that great!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey neither would I. So much for the big companies telling us we gotta spend excessive amounts on detanglers and stuff.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So what do you guys do with it? you using in the mane? or coat? the pictures were confusing because it sounds like you are using it for the coat but both pics are mane/neck photos :?:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Baby oil - is OIL. It will attract dirt and clog the pores.

Once in a while is ok but please remember to wash it out!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cache - You only use it in the mane (& tail). :wink:

mls - If on the coat yes. But I only used it in her mane. I have heard that baby oil does dry the hair out, so you still have to use it sparingly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a really interesting idea, had never heard of anyone using this stuff. I know most medications used on people is also used on horses, so I guess there is really nothing wrong with using this stuff but its interesting for sure.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ooooo then they have the added quality of smelling like a baby's butt :lol:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha, Maureen!

The nice thing about baby oil is that it keeps the mane soft and shiny for a _while_. I'll put it in and a couple days later I can still run my fingers through it, tangle-free.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Ooooo then they have the added quality of smelling like a baby's butt :lol:


:shock: lol Vida, that is one funny remark:lol::lol:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

smelling like a baby's butt righttttt


----------

